# CDR for mechanical Engineer



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Hello All,

I want to start writing my CDR for engineers Australia for immigration purposes, however,I am a mechanical engineer, working as a project engineer.

The problem is that there is no Project engineer in the SOL list.

What do you advice?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

I think your job title doesnt matter. As long as your job description involves a mechanical engineer's qualifications and duties, it is fine. My husband is a mechanical engineer, his job titles were "workshop deputy manager, workshop manager and now shift engineer". We couldnt decide which one to choose 'plant or production' or mechanical, as the EA explanation for both were very similar. And to be on the safe side we applied as Mec.eng. 

In your cdrs you will explain how you carry out engineering duties in detail and EA will decide accordingly.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear Armino,
I looked the matter in details.
Production or plan Engineer is mroe closer to a Mechanical engineering working as a project Engieer.Check its details, its more closer to defend.
For CDR check my post.If you need more information or help, feel free to ask more.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/257481-cdr-general-guidance.html


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

armino said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to start writing my CDR for engineers Australia for immigration purposes, however,I am a mechanical engineer, working as a project engineer.
> 
> ...


First you'll need to read Migration Skill Assessment booklet thoroughly. When you finish, read it again three more times 

Your nominated occupation (occupation which you're applying for) is not determined by your job title or your work experience, but only by your diploma (title and duration of the course)

I'm also Mechanical Engineer in my country, hence I've applied for Mechanical Engineer. I was not recognized as Mechanical Engineer, but as Engineering Technologist. The reason why is because my university course was a three-year course instead of a four-year course, which is the main condition in order for one to be recognized as a Professional Engineer.

Your diploma and duration of your education will determine your nominated occupation


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> Dear Armino,
> I looked the matter in details.
> Production or plan Engineer is mroe closer to a Mechanical engineering working as a project Engieer.Check its details, its more closer to defend.
> For CDR check my post.If you need more information or help, feel free to ask more.
> ...


take care also of DIBP requirements


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Croat said:


> Your nominated occupation (occupation which you're applying for) is not determined by your job title or your work experience, but only by your diploma (title and duration of the course)


I think this needs clarification. Duration of your course will determine whether you can get assessed as a professional engineer, engineering technologist or an engineering associate. 

When determining what your nominated occupation is, duration of your course, course title, job title and work experience all are considered.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> I think this needs clarification. Duration of your course will determine whether you can get assessed as a professional engineer, engineering technologist or an engineering associate.
> 
> When determining what your nominated occupation is, duration of your course, course title, job title and work experience all are considered.


Not quite true.

Job title and experience are *very* important, *but only qualifications and course duration will determine whether you'll be recognized as PE, ET or EA.*

I asked my assessing officer why I was not recognized as a Mechanical Engineer (Professional Engineer category) since I have a Mechanical Engineering diploma and have been working as a Mechanical Design Engineer. He replied:

_"You completed a 3 year bachelor of engineering, this qualification is not comparable to a 4 year bachelor of engineering offered by Australian's universities. You will only get a professional engineer outcome if you successfully complete a postgraduate studies ( Master of engineering). You can only add value to your core engineering underpinning knowledge via, robust continuing professional development ie postgraduate studies. Years of experience will only make you experienced engineering technologist not professional engineer."_


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Croat said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> Job title and experience are *very* important, *but only qualifications and course duration will determine whether you'll be recognized as PE, ET or EA.*


This is what I said too mate.

Duration of course will determine whether you are a PE,ET or EA.

Course duration, course title, AND job title and experience will determine what your occupation code is. For an example assume that you did a 4 years bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering and then worked as a Telecommunications Engineer for four years with the job title telecommunications engineer. Then you can nominate the occupation "Telecommunications Engineer".


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

We're discussing about two different things, and we're both right.

You are talking about the importance of the whole CDR (formal education, job title and experience) when seeking recognition within a closely related engineering field

I'm saying that neither job position nor experience can substitute a degree and course duration

I wanted to stress that even if you do have a job, experience and a perfect CDR, it is mandatory that you have an appropriate education and equivalent course duration


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Croat said:


> We're discussing about two different things, and we're both right.
> 
> You are talking about the importance of the whole CDR (formal education, job title and experience) when seeking recognition within a closely related engineering field
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true. If you want to get assessed by EA, having an appropriate education is mandatory.


----------



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Wow!! 
Thanks a lot for all the helpful tips!
However, I am really stuck with the CDR. I have no idea how to start and i am really demotivated.
What tips will you be able to offer for me? Should I hire a professional writer or do it myself?

The only thing stopping my application right now is the CDR, and unfortunately I am stuck.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

armino said:


> Wow!!
> Thanks a lot for all the helpful tips!
> However, I am really stuck with the CDR. I have no idea how to start and i am really demotivated.
> What tips will you be able to offer for me? Should I hire a professional writer or do it myself?
> ...


There's no need to hire a professional. Just select three projects from your carrier and start writing. Did you go through the migration skills assessment booklet? Details about what they expect from a CDR is given there.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Do inbox me your problems, I will help you step by step.Dont hire anyone.


----------



## satyendra (Feb 13, 2014)

*facing problem to write Career Episode*

Hello 
i am satyendra. i have total 5.5 yrs of exp.
Company 1= 2008 to 2009
Company 2 = 2009 to 2010
Company 3 = 2010 to till date
in my current company i have got to projects for engineering works.

based on aforsaid i have written 3 career episodes which include last two projects in my current company as career episode 1 and 2 and in career episode3 i have mnetioned details of my company2.

since in CDR only 3 career epsides required then can i show my frist company details?

i need your valuable guidance, so that i can finalize my CE.

Regards
Satyendra




Croat said:


> First you'll need to read Migration Skill Assessment booklet thoroughly. When you finish, read it again three more times
> 
> Your nominated occupation (occupation which you're applying for) is not determined by your job title or your work experience, but only by your diploma (title and duration of the course)
> 
> ...


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Satyendra,

I'm afraid that I didn't understand you. You wrote three episodes based on your experience from two last job positions. What do you mean by "show first company details"?


----------



## satyendra (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re:facing problem to write Career Episode*

Hi,
thanks for the prompt reply.
Actually my confusion is, if i mentioned my three career episodes projectwise which is from my current and last companies, then how will i show my first company experience in Career episodes.

Will Engineers Australia consider my 3 career episodes as my total experience (in which i haven't mentioned my first company work), if yes than it is lesser than 5 years. 

in this case i won't get points for 5yrs experience, i.e. 10
because as per eligibilty criteria minimum points required is 60points and in above case i will have 55points only that means i can not apply.

hope you get my point.
looking forward for your valuable reply.

thanks and regards
Satyendra



Croat said:


> Hi Satyendra,
> 
> I'm afraid that I didn't understand you. You wrote three episodes based on your experience from two last job positions. What do you mean by "show first company details"?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

satyendra said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the prompt reply.
> Actually my confusion is, if i mentioned my three career episodes projectwise which is from my current and last companies, then how will i show my first company experience in Career episodes.
> 
> Will Engineers Australia consider my 3 career episodes as my total experience (in which i haven't mentioned my first company work), if yes than it is lesser than 5 years....


You don't need to cover all job positions in order for EA to recognize full duration of your professional experience. Think logically: If someone had 4,5 or 6 employers then (according to you) he would be recognized only for number of years spent in three companies (if each episode would cover one job position)

You don't need to SHOW experience from your first employer. You only need to PROVE ti. That is why they are asking for certificate of employment.

When I was doing my first CDR I had worked for three employers up until then:

1st job - 0,6 yrs
2nd job - 1,5 yrs
3rd job - 4,5 yrs

All three episodes were based only on my latter (third) job position. And I was recognized for 6 years of experience (1,5 for my second job and 4,5 for the third one).
I was not recognized for 0,6 yrs from my first job position because I did not provide certificate of employment for that position

So you see that the crucial thing for recognision of yrs of experience is certificate of employment, not career episodes

Of course, job position MUST be closely related to your nominated occupation


----------



## imyajata (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi ,

I am Mechanical Engineering graduate (4yrs degree from India) but I am working as Manufacturing quality Engineer(more than 8 yrs)

For my case, where should I land for occupation for CDR?


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of work experience. I worked with an engineering consulting company and all the work I have done is guarded by intelectual propery and hence I dont have much information with me on the projects. Its been over 3 years since I left the company for my MBA.So with the limited information I have in my head, I am not able to write convincing career episodes.

My Question is can I write all CDRs from my academic projects which I have a complete record. Will EA have any objection for not mentioning any Career Episode from my work experience? Please advice.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

armino said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to start writing my CDR for engineers Australia for immigration purposes, however,I am a mechanical engineer, working as a project engineer.
> 
> ...



It may be helpful if you use the official website "anzscosearch.com" and search for job no. 233512 "mech. eng." and if you find yourself eligible to apply for this position, why don't you try it . be ware that mech. engineers are also flagged; means that it may become out of SOL anytime. so you need to make regular check for this job

good luck


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I could help you with CDRs.
drop your message writeto* <SNIP>* account.
regards

Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear friends - with 3 year engineering diploma and CDR can i apply for assessment - please advice


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

T77 said:


> Dear friends - with 3 year engineering diploma and CDR can i apply for assessment - please advice


Yes, you can apply for assessment; however, I believe you will be assessed as 'Engineering Technologist' but not 'Professional Engineer' due to the 3 years of education.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm getting some mixed information so any help here would be appreciated.

I have a 4 year degree in Mechnical Engineering and 2 years of experience in a non-engineering field. I will base my 3 events on my college projects.

What am I supposed to do for the resume? Can I skip it as I do not need to get work exp certified or do I have to show the completely unrelated experience?


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

isildurrr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting some mixed information so any help here would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I think that you can skip it or write this unrelated experience, but either way it will have no effect since you don't have professional experience


----------



## shaju123v (Jan 9, 2016)

ju/moderator[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
Hi Kaju,

Iam a mechanical engg from india.My issue is the institution from where I completed my degree is NBA accredited and as per washington accord india is also a signatory since 2014. I completed my engg in 2013 but my degree certificate shows 2014. Will i be able to proceed via washington accord pathway or do i have to write cdr.
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello to Everyone. 
I am mechanical design engineer and seeking info to write my CRD however I have no sample nor enough information. 
1. I am working as mechanical design engineer in a international Swiss Company ABB , my job is very regular. I take the project and design the transformers mechanically according to international rules and with the help of company tools. so there re no big challanges I am involved. so how to write my CRD with 1500 words in this situation? 
2. please somebody could share a sample with me ? 

Thank in advance


----------



## Mukar (Aug 26, 2016)

i am planning to send my application to Engineers Australia for Occupation 223512 (Mechanical Engineers) 's assessment. 
My profile is of Piping Engineer and I have 10 years of work ex. in the field of piping design for EPC (Engineering ,Procurement and Construction )projects in Oil & gas refinery process plants and power plants.my qualifications are B.E (mechanical) & MBA.
My question is whether my profile would get the positive assessment for relevant work experience or not as my roles are not entirely matching with the tasks included in the ANZSCO occupation list for Mechanical Engineer (233512).I am planning to claim 15 points under experience if assessment gets positive. Any mechanical engineer if can help me ,it would be a favour to me as i am confused about it. I have already cleared the IELSTS with 7.5 L,6.5 R,6.5 w,6.5 S


----------



## alper (May 30, 2016)

Juke said:


> Yes, you can apply for assessment; however, I believe you will be assessed as 'Engineering Technologist' but not 'Professional Engineer' due to the 3 years of education.


Hello Juke. I just wanted to ask you that did you used your PTE result for EOI and IELTS for EA application?

Also i finished mechanical illustration and construction (2 years of education), which means i am an engineering associate, right?

Lastly, i am a bit confused about the CDR, i mean i did made projects but mostly they are can be finished in 2 or 3 pages in total at most. Does this would affect my EA application?For example designing a pneumatic cylinder and some parts for pipe bending machine that i made, but after all these are not rocket science.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

alper said:


> Hello Juke. I just wanted to ask you that did you used your PTE result for EOI and IELTS for EA application?
> 
> Also i finished mechanical illustration and construction (2 years of education), which means i am an engineering associate, right?
> 
> Lastly, i am a bit confused about the CDR, i mean i did made projects but mostly they are can be finished in 2 or 3 pages in total at most. Does this would affect my EA application?For example designing a pneumatic cylinder and some parts for pipe bending machine that i made, but after all these are not rocket science.


Sorry I saw this late.

Yes, I used my PTE result for EOI and IELTS for EA application.

You will be assessed as an engineering associate.

You will have to ensure your CDR aligns with the summary statement competency elements of an engineering associate, as well the word count should meet the minimum while not sounding repetitive. I know it's not rocket science but hey, it's engineering! I'm pretty certain you can fill up the required word count easily.


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi People, 
I have to write my CDR as mechanical engineer. I am designing transformer more than 5 years in ABB however I have still no clue how to write it. Please share your CDR with me. !!! I really dont know how to write it.


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi experts, not sure is the thread is still live here. 
I have few questions regarding my journey through the hoops of EA assessment for Mechanical Engineer 233512 or group 2335 Industrial, mechanical and production engineers.

I am looking to apply for a 189/190 or might get sponsored by employer if get lucky. 


I have completed 4 year hons bachelors degree in mechanical engineering back in 2004. And completed 2 year part time masters in Mechanical Engineering in 2014.
I have not worked as engineer between 2004 and 2014 but started working as design engineer in 2014 for a company manufacturing attachments for heavy machinery as excavators etc.
I have contacted EA and was advised to follow appendix C on the MSA booklet as my undergraduate degree comes from non signatory country.

So i am looking advise to write episodes:
I work in a design office and mostly do sustaining/adaptation tasks and look after production. I do communicate with quality/warranty/sales/production departments regarding production and other relating issues on a daily basis.

I also do get involved in a projects and currently leading one. The project involves the overhaul of mechanism hydraulic control system reducing the time/cost required to install and operate it. My task was to research/ source components, including valves, hoses and connectors, design of the mounting block and advising on manufacturing,material spec.I was testing and installing the new system on site, preparing manual and operating procedure.
Not sure regarding other 2 ones 
1. For my master thesis i designed medical stents and done CFD analysis to compare their performance. I have Implement mathematical equations using Ansys CFX and also had to develop Matlab code to perform some calculations for convergence etc.
2. I have done yellow belt lean six sigma project at current work place where had to lead a team and improve internal process. There was no engineering calculations involved as such but it involved mapping of current process, using of problem solving techniques to find root cause. remapping of process, creating instructions and training other staff, as a result there was substantial amount of engineering and other departments time saved.
3. I have also completed a number of structural analyses using FEA at current position to improve some of current products, validated results with hand calculations etc.

Was wondering would i have any chances with my episodes :fingerscrossed: Any feed back is highly appreciated.


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

hi guys , any ideas or advice on above post please ?


----------

